# Wyndham Shearwater 2 bedroom oceanfront "Presidential" Penthouse - Princeville, Kauai - 7/1/2022 to 7/8/2022



## johndeb (Jun 21, 2022)

Wyndham Shearwater 2 bedroom Unit #302 oceanfront "Presidential" top floor Penthouse for 7 nights - 7/1/2022 to 7/8/2022 - Princeville, Kauai, Hawaii - $800.00


----------



## johndeb (Jun 23, 2022)

Still available....


----------



## lisajeannec (Jun 23, 2022)

johndeb said:


> Wyndham Shearwater 2 bedroom Unit #302 oceanfront "Presidential" top floor Penthouse for 7 nights - 7/1/2022 to 7/8/2022 - Princeville, Kauai, Hawaii - $800.00


Do you still have this? Sent a pm


----------



## Shanvdk (Jun 23, 2022)

johndeb said:


> Wyndham Shearwater 2 bedroom Unit #302 oceanfront "Presidential" top floor Penthouse for 7 nights - 7/1/2022 to 7/8/2022 - Princeville, Kauai, Hawaii - $800.00



I am interested in this!


----------



## Ann360 (Jun 28, 2022)

Is this still available?


----------

